

Disruptions Everywhere - Windows 8 Pricing Strategy - jharrier
http://www.virtualpants.com/post/26416606883/disruptions-everywhere

======
EngenZerO
The people overseeing Microsoft's business strategy should really take a look
at this article. Virtual Pants hit the nail on the head: "Now they’re in the
business of maintaining other people’s cars for peanuts." A company can't
feasibly compete with Apple whose revenue is from hardware and Google whose
revenue is from advertisements just by reducing their "Cash Cow" to $40.

------
jharrier
Like Apple, Google is giving away its OS. Instead of profiting using hardware,
Google sells ads. So, both Apple and Google are giving away Microsoft's core
product and profiting tangentially in other ways.

